# How and when to use humilog



## guchie (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been hearing a few discussions on Humilog ( insulin) have a few vials.
What should I do I'm on tren and test e


----------



## losieloos (Apr 25, 2014)

Talk to yaya.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends Guchie on whether or not you have any idea what you are doing. So why don't you post up what you think you should do with it based on what you have read and we'll take it from there.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 25, 2014)

Be sure u know what u r doing. Insulin is no joke if you dont know what ur doing. It can have benefits... it also can kill u.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 25, 2014)

Thought I read you were a diabetic somewhere...Throwing humalog into the mix probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends Guchie on whether or not you have any idea what you are doing. So why don't you post up what you think you should do with it based on what you have read and we'll take it from there.



this! please post up what you think you know. insulin in general, regardless of kind will kill you unless you are 100% aware of what it does and how to go about the sides. trust me, sides are very quick



TylerDurdn said:


> Thought I read you were a diabetic somewhere...Throwing humalog into the mix probably isn't the best idea.



if you are diabetic, you will know more than most on insulin. i myself am typ1 and had thought about adding to it but then realized i need it to simply live. my body is needing it and just adding more isnt always beneficial and the amount youd need to adjust to wouldnt be ideal. 

please think 10x before doing it


----------

